# HSS928ATD vs HSS1332ATD



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

Other than increased width and the larger engine are there any important differences between these units? I don't need the extra width and I won't be in a rush so moving more snow faster isn't important to me. 52' of throw from the 928 is plenty for my driveway. Any other reason I should consider the 1332?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

In the US, on the HSS1332ATD, additional features are:


*Larger 18Ah battery vs 12Ah*
*Hour Meter with Auger Lock Indicator Light*
*Double articulated chute*
*Auger Shear Bolt Guard system - this alone is worth the price of admission!
*
In Canada, apparently both the HSS1332CTD and HSS928CTD get them (except maybe the battery), and the HSS724CTD gets at least the chute.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

tabora said:


> In the US, on the HSS1332ATD, additional features are:
> 
> 
> *Larger 18Ah battery vs 12Ah*
> ...


Yes, I totally agree with Tabora. Not having to worry about breaking a shear pin is wonderful! The snowblower stops, you pull out the object and restart. With the American HSS928, you have a shear pin and it will break after it has eaten that frozen newspaper. Get ready for some serious work trying to remove that!


----------



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

I was hoping to avoid the extra weight but you guys have convinced me that I need the beast.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

somuchsnow said:


> Other than increased width and the larger engine are there any important differences between these units? I don't need the extra width and I won't be in a rush so moving more snow faster isn't important to me. 52' of throw from the 928 is plenty for my driveway. Any other reason I should consider the 1332?


to be the BIG DOG in the HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

HSM1336i, just saying LOL.


----------



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

71Dragtruck said:


> HSM1336i, just saying LOL.


For that price I expect heated hand grips, foot heaters, and one heck of snowblow job :wink2:


----------



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> to be the BIG DOG in the HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is a valid point. I need a big blower to look good next to my tractor and plow truck.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> In the US, on the HSS1332ATD, additional features are:
> 
> 
> *Larger 18Ah battery vs 12Ah*
> ...


I'd have to pick up a lot of cans along the highway to buy this puppy. 

Maybe a rich relative will croak and leave me some moulah......


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

somuchsnow said:


> For that price I expect heated hand grips, foot heaters, and one heck of snowblow job :wink2:


Yup when I first looked them up I saw the new price and was um no, and was leaning towards the big Yamaha actually when I found a used 1336, but after looking more if I were to have decided I wanted a new machine for sure it would have been the 1332 I would have gotten.


----------



## somuchsnow (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks to your help I ended up with the 1332. What an incredible machine. It is much easier to maneuver than older used machines I tried.


----------

